# Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten



## sascha (12 Februar 2007)

*Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

R-Gespräche bei denen der Angerufene die Kosten übernimmt, haben in der Vergangenheit für viel Ärger gesorgt. Vor allem Eltern „freuten“ sich über hohe Rechnungen, weil sich ihre Kinder von Freunden anriefen ließen – und sie dafür zur Kasse gebeten wurden. Die Bundesnetzagentur geht jetzt daran, Telefonbesitzer vor unerwünschten R-Gesprächen zu schützen. Ab 1. Juli sollen sich Anschlussinhaber in eine zentrale Sperrkartei eintragen können.

Gut viereinhalb Jahre ist es her, dass in Deutschland die R-Gespräche eingeführt wurden. Bei diesem System bezahlt nicht der Anrufer die anfallenden Kosten, sondern der Angerufene. Daher rührt auch die Bezeichnung R-Gespräch. Das „R“ steht für das englische "Reverse Charge" (Rückwärtsberechnung). Doch was in Ländern wie den USA gang und gäbe ist, sorgte hierzulande für viel Verdruss. Gerade in den Anfangsjahren des Systems fielen vor allem Kinder und Jugendliche auf die Werbesprüche der Anbieter herein. Sie lasen zwar „kostenlos telefonieren“; auf den Zusatz „und der Angerufene zahlt“ achteten sie nicht.

Die Folgen waren verheerend. Reihenweise beschwerten sich Betroffene über hohe Telefonrechnungen – zumal für R-Gespräche oft saftige Gebühren von über einem Euro pro Minute abgerechnet wurden. Auch die Gerichte mussten sich vielfach mit Rechnungen für R-Gespräche befassen – und kamen zu widersprüchlichen Erkenntnissen. Mal mussten die Angerufen zahlen, mal eben nicht.

Eintragung ist kostenlos

Schließlich griff der Gesetzgeber ein. In das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) wurden Ende 2006 neue Regelungen aufgenommen, um Anschlussinhaber vor der Annahme unerwünschter R-Gespräche besser zu schützen. Konkret äußerte sich das in § 66i TKG. Demnach muss die Bundesnetzagentur eine Sperrliste mit Rufnummern führen, die von den Diensteanbietern für eingehende, teure Gespräch zu sperren sind. Endkunden können sich darin kostenlos von ihrem Netzanbieter eintragen lassen.

Wie die Bundesnetzagentur jetzt in ihrem aktuellen Amtsblatt mitteilt, soll diese Sperrliste für R-Gespräche am 1. Juli 2007 starten. Anbieter von R-Gesprächsdiensten können die Liste dann abrufen – und müssen die darin aufgelisteten Nummern für ihre Dienste sperren.

Gerade Eltern dürften gut beraten sein, sich dann in diese Sperrliste eintragen zu lassen. So verhindern sie nicht nur mögliche hohe Kosten, sondern auch drohende Rechtsstreitigkeiten mit den Anbietern. Zwar hat der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) im März 2006 festgestellt, dass Anschlussinhaber die Kosten für R-Gespräche nicht bezahlen müssen, wenn ihre Kinder diese ohne Erlaubnis verursacht haben. Das lag aber vor allem daran, dass eine wirksame Sperrung zum damaligen Zeitpunkt (Juni 2003) kaum möglich war. „Allerdings mag sich die Sach- und Rechtslage ändern, wenn das von der Bundesregierung entworfene und in den Deutschen Bundestag in der 15. Wahlperiode eingebrachte Gesetz zur Änderung telekommunikationsrechtlicher Vorschriften (BT-Drucks. 15/5213), das zunächst der Diskontinuität anheim gefallen ist, nach seiner Wiedereinbringung in Kraft tritt“, erklärten die Richter wörtlich. Und spielten eben auf jene Sperrliste für R-Gespräche an, die nun am 1. Juli kommen soll.

Anschlussinhaber in der Pflicht

Verbraucher können sich auf diese Liste also nur bedingt freuen. Zwar haben sie dann endlich eine zentrale Möglichkeit, ihren Anschluss für teure R-Gespräche sperren zu lassen und müssen sich nicht jeden einzelnen Anbieter melden. Allerdings stehen sie dabei auch in der Pflicht: Wer sich nicht aktiv bei der Bundesnetzagentur eintragen lässt, ist im Streitfall um die Kosten der Dumme.

Weitere Hintergründe zum Thema R-Gespräche, und wie man sich vor unerwünschten hohen Kosten schützen kann, lesen Sie bei Dialerschutz.de in einem gesonderten Kapitel.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=415

cu,

Sascha


----------



## technofreak (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2007/02/13/r-gespraeche-verbraucher-muessen-sich-selbst-schuetzen/


> Tja, und genau das wird am 1. Juli so weit sein. Damit könnten Eltern dann sogar in die Pflicht geraten, sich in die Sperrliste eintragen zu lassen. Tun sie es nicht, sind sie möglicherweise die Dummen, wenn ihre Kids mal wieder R-Gespräche annehmen. Die Gerichte könnten nämlich - unter Berufung auf den BGH - sagen, dass die Möglichkeit zur Sperrung ja da gewesen sei.
> 
> In der Konsequenz könnte das heißen: Ich muss mich aktiv gegen eine Dienstleistung wehren, wenn ich sie nicht haben will. Wenn ich das nicht tue, muss ich sie auch bezahlen. Bringschuld und Holschuld werden quasi verkehrt.
> 
> Das ist der deutsche Rechtsstaat. Vermutlich werden uns R-Gespräche in Zukunft also noch viel Freude machen…


Besser kann man diese Scheinlösung nicht kommentieren. Die (rhetorische)  Frage, warum man
 nicht anstatt der opt-out eine  opt-in Lösung eingeführt hat, erübrigt sich.  
 Provider bevorzugen grundsätzlich opt-out....
( Juristen, auch die des BGH,  haben nun mal leider nur sehr limitierte Technikkenntnisse)


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*



technofreak schrieb:


> ( Juristen, auch die des BGH,  haben nun mal leider nur sehr limitierte Technikkenntnisse)


Nicht alle. :supercool:


----------



## technofreak (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Nicht alle. :supercool:


Ausnahmen  bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Captain Picard (22 März 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87221


> Sperrliste für R-Gespräche ab September Pflicht
> ...
> Ab dem 1. September müssen sich alle Telefonanbieter an dem System
> beteiligen. Heute stellte die Regulierungsbehörde erste Details der neuen
> ...


für Jubel  ist, wie  bereits angemerkt, kein Anlass


> Verbraucher können sich auf diese Liste also nur bedingt freuen. Zwar
> haben sie dann endlich eine zentrale Möglichkeit, ihren Anschluss für teure
> R-Gespräche sperren zu lassen und müssen sich nicht jeden einzelnen Anbieter
> melden. Allerdings stehen sie dabei auch in der Pflicht: Wer sich nicht aktiv bei
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

Gibt es eigentlich schon Erfahrungswerte/berichte über den Umfang/Effizienz  der Umsetzung bei den Providern?


----------



## dieter_w (10 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon Erfahrungswerte/berichte über den Umfang/Effizienz  der Umsetzung bei den Providern?


Ja, gerne stelle ich meine kürzlich gemachten Erfahrungen zur allgemeinen Erheiterung zur Verfügung:

Auftrag von mir per Online-Formular an *Festnetzanbieter*:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> hiermit beauftrage ich Sie zu veranlassen, dass meine
> Rufnummer: 08-15
> ...



Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xyz,
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Leider ist aus technischen Gründen eine generelle Sperre
> ...



Rückantwort von mir:



> Sehr geehrte Frau abc,
> 
> ich möchte hiermit nochmals den gestern gestellten Antrag an Sie stellen und Sie um umgehende Bearbeitung - inclusive Bestätigung per Email - bitten.
> 
> ...




Bisher nur Eingangsbestätigung:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xyz,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...



Gleiches Spiel mit dem Mobilfunkunternehmen:

(Anschreiben analog wie oben.)

Erste Antwort:



> Guten Tag Herr xyz,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail und das Interesse an unseren Produkten und
> Services.
> ...



Scharf nachgewaschen von mir:



> Sehr geehrter Unbekannter,
> 
> ich bin nicht bereit, Ihre Auskunft zu akzeptieren.
> 
> ...



Einen Tag später die hoffentlich verbindliche Antwort:



> Guten Tag Herr xyz,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...



Also, wie zu erwarten, weitestgehende Unwissenheit.

Schöne Grüße,
Dieter


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

Hab mir das noch mal zu Gemüte geführt. (Liegt ja auch schon etwas zurück) 
man hört und liest übrigens nichts aktuelles, obwohl es seit dem 1.September Pflicht ist 
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__66i.html


> § 66i R-Gespräche
> 
> (1) Auf Grund von Telefonverbindungen, bei denen dem Angerufenen das Verbindungsentgelt in Rechnung gestellt wird (R-Gespräche), dürfen keine Zahlungen an den Anrufer erfolgen. 2Das Angebot von R-Gesprächsdiensten mit einer Zahlung an den Anrufer nach Satz 1 ist unzulässig.
> 
> (2) Die Bundesnetzagentur führt eine Sperr-Liste mit Rufnummern, die von R-Gesprächsdiensten für eingehende R-Gespräche zu sperren sind. 2Endkunden können ihren Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdiensten beauftragen, die Aufnahme ihrer Nummern in die Sperr-Liste unentgeltlich zu veranlassen. 3Eine Löschung von der Liste kann kostenpflichtig sein. 4Der Anbieter übermittelt den Endkundenwunsch sowie etwaig erforderliche Streichungen wegen Wegfalls der abgeleiteten Zuteilung. 5Die Bundesnetzagentur stellt die Sperr-Liste Anbietern von R-Gesprächsdiensten zum Abruf bereit.


http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...sbrauch/Wegfall_des_Entgeltanspruchs_3ya.html


> § 66g TKG regelt, dass bei bestimmten Verstößen gegen die verbraucherschützenden Vorschriften der §§ 66a bis 66i TKG der Endnutzer* nicht zur Zahlung des Entgeltes verpflichtet ist*.
> ....
> *trotz Eintrags in die Sperr-Liste ab einem Tag danach noch R-Gespräche zu dem gesperrten Anschluss erfolgen.*


Die  Sperrliste wird  von der BnetzA geführt. 
http://www.jurpc.de/aufsatz/20070134.htm


> Ebenfalls neu ist die Regelung zu R-Gesprächen (§ 66i TKG). Kernpunkt ist die Einführung einer von der Bundesnetzagentur geführten Sperrliste von Teilnehmernummern für R-Gespräche.  *Hier können sich Teilnehmer über ihren Telekommunikationsdiensteanbieter eintragen lassen.* Stellt ein Anbieter von R-Gesprächen trotz Eintragung in diese Sperrliste eine Verbindung zu diesem Teilnehmer her, so entfällt sein Zahlungsanspruch (§ 66g Nr. 7 TKG).


http://www.dslteam.de/news/artikel/24836


> Sperrdatei wird täglich aktualisiert
> 
> Um den Datenbestand aktuell zu halten, müssen die Telekommunikationsdienstleister alle eingegangenen Aufträge täglich an die BNetzA melden. Die Anbieter von R-Gesprächen sind zudem verpflichtet, die aktualisierte Liste mit den Sperrdaten täglich abzurufen.


http://www.br-online.de/bayern3/pc_co/news/artikel/pluspunkt-online/2007/03/23-gespraeche/index.xml
http://www.dr-bahr.com/news/news_det_20070901140653.html


> 01.09.2007    01.09: TKG-Änderungen in Kraft: Neue Preisangabepflichten, Dialer, R-Gespräche u.a.


einsehen  kann man die Sperr-Liste  der Nummern anscheinend nicht....
.


----------



## Präsident Roosevelt (13 September 2007)

*Sperrliste R-Gespräche - ja wie denn nun?*

Zur Information: Seit dem 1. 9. führt die Bundesnetzagentur eine Sperrliste, die von den Anbietern der R-Gespräche täglich eingesehen werden muß. Der Kunde kann bei seinem Telefonanbieter seinen Anschluß für R-Gespräche sperren lassen. 

Also gehe ich auf die Internetpräsenz der T-Com. Dort finde ich nach einiger Sucherei unten stehende FAQ, die mir sagt, was ich tun muß:

*Fragen und Antworten:
Ich möchte generell keine R-Gespräche annehmen. Kann ich mich in eine Sperrliste eintragen lassen?

Die Bundesnetzagentur führt seit dem 01.09.2007 eine Sperr-Liste mit Rufnummern, die von R-Gesprächsdiensten für eingehende R-Gespräche zu sperren sind. Endkunden können ihren Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdiensten beauftragen, die Aufnahme ihrer Nummern in die Sperr-Liste unentgeltlich zu veranlassen. Der Anbieter übermittelt den Endkundenwunsch sowie etwaige erforderliche Streichungen wegen Wegfalls der abgeleiteten Zuteilung. Die Bundesnetzagentur stellt die Sperr-Liste Anbietern von R-Gesprächsdiensten zum Abruf bereit. (§ 66i Abs. 2 TKG).

Falls Sie keine R-Gespräche entgegennehmen möchten, nehmen wir Ihren Sperrwunsch unter der Kundenhotline 0800 33 01000 oder unter www.telekom.de/kontakt entgegen. Die Aufnahme in die Sperrliste ist kostenfrei.*

Ich wähle also die angegebene Nummer 0800 33 01000. 

Bis hier war ich noch voller Zuversicht. 

Diese schwand sofort, als sich am anderen Ende eine Stimme vom band meldet, die mich auffordert, mein Begehr zu formulieren. Sie gibt mir dafür Hilfestellung in Form von Stichworten, die ich wiederholen möchte. Ich komme erstaunlich weit. Einmal versteht sie mich nicht. Aber nach Wiederholung des entsprechenden Wortes komme ich weiter. 

Es meldet sich: ein Mensch. 

Der Simme nach eine junge Frau - die arme. 

Sie darf nun den ganzen Schlamassel, den ihr ihr merkbefreiter Arbeitgeber eingebrockt hat, ausbaden. Sie bemüht sich aber. 

Folgender Text ist ein Gedankenprotokoll von ca. 20:00 Uhr

“Guten Tag. Ich möchte diesen Anschluß für R-Gespräche sperren lassen.” 

“Sie meinen die 0110-Vorwahlen, oder?” 

“Ich meine R-Gespräche, ganz allgemein” 

“Äh” 

“Wissen sie nicht was ein R-Gespräch ist?” (ich weiß, ich bin böse) 

“Doch doch. Ich kann das aber, äh - Moment bitte, ich erkundige mich mal” 

Düüdeldidüü düdeldidaa

“Hallo? Ich bin wieder da” 

“Fein” 

“Äh, das geht nicht. Sie können R-Gespäche nicht sperren lassen. Entweder, sie nehmen sie an oder sie legen auf” 

“Gut, ich lese ihnen kurz den Text von der T-Home-Seite vor, ja? 
Bla bla bla gilt seit 1. 9. bla bla bla, warum wissen sie das nicht?” 

“Äh, ich weiß auch nicht, warum wir keine Information haben. Ich frage noch mal nach. Kleinen Moment bitte” 

Düüdeldidüü düdeldidaa (umpf!) 

“Hallo, ich bin wieder da. Wir können hier keine Sperrung veranlassen. Wir haben keine Informationen, daß das gehen soll.” 

“Das gilt seit dem 1. 9. und heute ist der 13. 9., warum wissen sie so etwas nicht? Aber sie können ja nichts dafür. Ich bin gerade auf der Internetseite der T-Com und kann ihnen das gerne noch mal vorlesen.” 

“Ich gehe auch auf die Seite, Moment” 

Ich lotse sie auf die entsprechende Seite, weil sie sie nicht finden kann. 
Sie liest. 

“Ja, ich weiß jetzt auch nicht. Das sollten wir doch längst wissen. keine Ahnung, warum man uns noch nicht informiert hat.” 

“Gut, sie können ja nichts dafür, aber den Vorgesetzten, der ihnen gerade die Auskunft gegeben hat, daß das nicht geht, den würde ich feuern, denn der sollte es wissen. Drucken sie sich doch die FAQ aus und halten sie sie ihrem Vorgesetzten unter die Nase. Immerhin wissen sie jetzt mehr als er.” 

Wir beenden das Gespräch. Hat ja keinen Sinn mit diesem Sch...laden. 
Sie entschuldigt sich noch - für die Verantwortlichen, die über ihr sitzen.

Ich habe dann auf den link im blauen Kasten der FAQ geklickt, wo man sich angeblich auch in die Sperrliste eintragen können soll.

Es folgt eine weitere Seite wo man sich erst langwierig und mühsam durch eventuell passende Themenbereiche klicken muß. Ob auf diese Weise der Sperrwunsch überhaupt ankommt? Ich hab wenig Hoffnung.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2007)

*AW: Sperrliste R-Gespräche - ja wie denn nun?*

Es dürfte sich um ein allgemeines "Phänomen"  völliger Unwissenheit/Uninformiertheit 
der Mitarbeiter  der Provider handeln,  nicht nur der T-Com, siehe obiges Posting 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=203260#post203260

Bis es sich "rumgesprochen"  hat, werden sicherlich  noch Monate vergehen.


----------



## Präsident Roosevelt (13 September 2007)

*AW: Sperrliste R-Gespräche - ja wie denn nun?*

das ist echt ein schlechter Scherz, nicht wahr? Die Endkunden sind verpflichtet, sich seit dem 1. 9. selbst um einen entsprechenden Schutz zu kümmern. Der steht aber gar nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## jupp11 (13 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*



Präsident Roosevelt schrieb:


> Die Endkunden sind verpflichtet, sich seit
> dem 1. 9. selbst um einen entsprechenden Schutz zu kümmern. .


Zumindest um in einem eventuellen Rechtsstreit  nicht mangelnde Sorgfaltspflicht
 vorgehalten zu bekommen.

Unmittelbare Gefahr geht von der Nichtregistrierung zunächst noch nicht aus.

Die BNetzA, die immer  des lauten Eigenlobes   voll ist, tut nichts um diese 
Möglichkeit/Notwendigkeit zu publizieren


----------



## Präsident Roosevelt (13 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Die BNetzA, die immer  des lauten Eigenlobes   voll ist, tut nichts um diese
> Möglichkeit/Notwendigkeit zu publizieren



naja, von der BNetzA habe ich die Info.
Ich hatte das so verstanden, daß die Anbieter seit 1. 9. verpflichtet sind. Daß man da aber offenbar völlig ahnungslos ist, ist der Hammer. Wie lange weiß man denn schon, daß diese Regelung am 1. 9. in Kraft treten sollte? Doch nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## jupp11 (13 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*



Präsident Roosevelt schrieb:


> Ich hatte das so verstanden, daß die Anbieter seit 1. 9. verpflichtet sind.


sind sie


Präsident Roosevelt schrieb:


> Wie lange weiß man denn schon, daß diese Regelung am 1. 9. in Kraft treten sollte? Doch nicht erst seit gestern.


es muß früher sein, als  dieser Thread von Sascha gestartet wurde > *12.02*.2007


----------



## dieter_w (13 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*



Präsident Roosevelt schrieb:


> ... Wie lange weiß man denn schon, daß diese Regelung am 1. 9. in Kraft treten sollte? Doch nicht erst seit gestern.



Am 22. März 2007 wurde von der BNetzA die Pressemeldung veröffentlicht:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/9337.pdf

Telekommunikationsgesetz vom 22. Juni 2004 (BGBl. I S. 1190), zuletzt geändert durch Artikel 3 des Gesetzes vom 18. Februar 2007 (BGBl. I S. 106):
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/index.html

§ 66i R-Gespräche:
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__66i.html


----------



## jupp11 (13 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Am 22. März 2007 wurde von der BNetzA die Pressemeldung veröffentlicht:



Bekannt war es schon früher.  Dieser Thread beginnt   im Februar (und Sascha hat  es 
sicher nicht aus Geheiminformationen  geschöpft) 
Die Pressemitteilung bezieht sich  auf die  "Details für Sperrmöglichkeiten von R-Gesprächen"
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...tteilungen/PM_2__7_-_Jan-Maerz_3gy.html#10367

Hab eben mal bei T-Online die Begriffe R-Talk, R-Gespräch,   Rufnummernsperre bzw 
*Rufnummernsperrung*  eingegeben : *Fehlanzeige* 

beim dritten Begriff ist dies besonders peinlich, da es der offizielle Begriff der BNetzA ist

Hier der Link auf die letzte Ankündigung der BNetzA  InfoBrief 01/2007
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...Bundesnetzagentur_erstellt_Datenbank_3gm.html
und  Beschreibung 
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...,0/News/Sperrliste_fuer_R-Gespraeche_3ed.html


> Sperrliste für R-Gespräche Amtsblatt Nr. 6 v. 21.03.2007, Vfg-Nr. 16/2007


----------



## fvf-1880 (22 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

Ein großer magentafarbener Telekommunikationsanbieter hat offenbar gelernt:

Auf meine Nachricht per Kontaktformular am 19.09. gegen 20:30 Uhr, fanden sich am 20.09. folgende Mails im Postfach:

Zitat um 07:32Uhr:
Bitte geben Sie uns etwas Zeit, um Ihren Sperrwunsch zu 
bearbeiten. Die Aufnahme in die Sperrliste ist kostenfrei. 
Sie erhalten so schnell wie möglich eine Antwort.

Zitat um 18:11 Uhr:
Wir haben Ihren Auftrag für die Sperrung der R-Gespräche wie 
gewünscht zum 21.09.2007 erledigt.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*



fvf-1880 schrieb:


> Ein großer magentafarbener Telekommunikationsanbieter hat offenbar gelernt:


das ist einerseits erfreulich, aber noch lange kein Grund zufrieden zu sein:
http://www.telekom.de
Zu *R-Gespräch* wird nur informiert, wie es funktioniert. Keine einzige Silbe, dass es die 
Sperrmöglichkeit gibt, wozu sie dient und  warum man sie benötigt 


> R-Gespräch - so funktioniert es


Zu *R-Talk* wird nur allgemeiner Blabla geliefert, der nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat.

Zu *Rufnummernsperre* wird ein kostenpflichtiges Paket angeboten, das nichts mit der
 R-Talk Sperre zu tun hat:


> Das Sicherheitspaket Plus für den analogen Anschluss und ISDN
> ab 2,99 €


Woher soll also Otto Normalo überhaupt davon wissen, was das Gericht von ihm verlangt, um 
sich gegen R-Talkmißbrauch abzusichern?
*besonders peinlich!*


> *Die angeforderte Suchanfrage „Rufnummernsperrung“  ergab keine Treffer.*


der Briefkasten quillt über vor Telekom  Werbung, aber dazu nicht der leiseste Hinweis...


----------



## dieter_w (25 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

Hört, hört!

Bei Eingabe des Wortes "Sperrliste" in das Suchfeld taucht eine Auswahl auf, Punkt 1 heisst:
"Kann ich meinen Anschluss gegen die Annahme von R-Gesprächen sperren lassen?"
http://www.t-home.de/is-bin/INTERSH...faq-1005116&itemLocator=faq&headerSelection=2

Das hat ja wieder mal gedauert ...


----------



## webwatcher (25 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

Ist  ja gut und schön, dass der Rosa Riese sich überhaupt dazu durchringt davon *offiziell *
Kenntnis zu nehmen und Informationen dazu zu präsentieren. Ob aber ausgerechnet "Sperrliste"
*Otto Normalo *in Verbindung zu  R-Gesprächen  bzw  Rufnummersperre bringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Unter R-Gespräche, Rufnummernsperre und dem offiziellen Begriff  der BNetzA Rufnummernsperrung
  ist nach wie vor nichts  zu finden 

Vielleicht ist es nicht nur simple Trägheit.....  So kann man jederzeit sagen: 
"seht her, hier steht es ".  Vorschriften darüber, dass und wie die Verbraucher zu informieren
sind,   gibt es nämlich nicht.


----------



## dieter_w (25 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

Vielleicht ist diese Sperrung seitens der Telefonanbieter gar nicht so recht gewollt?


----------



## webwatcher (25 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist diese Sperrung seitens der Telefonanbieter gar nicht so recht gewollt?


aber, aber, wer wird denn so etwas annehmen? Die wollen doch immer nur unser Bestes...unser Geld


----------



## dieter_w (26 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

Eben. Deswegen.


----------



## webwatcher (26 September 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

Sofern ein Verbraucher überhaupt weiß, dass es eine Sperrliste  gibt und dass er sich
 über diese   gegen ungewollte R-Gespräche "schützen"  lassen kann, liefert Google sogar
 Treffer dafür: (in Klammern die Trefferpositionen)  golem (4) , hier bei CB (6 +15), teltarif (13)  und  heise (21) 

Sperrlisten gibt es allerdings wie Sand am Meer. Wußte  noch gar nicht, gegen  was man sich alles 
sperren lassen kann. "Sperrliste"  liefert über 1 Million Treffer. Es ist ein Armutszeugnis von BNetzA 
und  T-Com, zu  diesem Thema, das von  Gerichten  im Streitfall als Absicherungsmaßnahme gefordert wird, absolut nichts   zur Information des Otto Normalos anzubieten. Die o.g  Informationsquellen 
 gehören nicht zur  Standardlektüre der Normalverbraucher und  die Seiten von BNetzA und T-com 
garantiert auch nicht, vor allem wenn es z.B bei der T-Com  schamhaft unter  einem  einzigen 
Suchbegriff versteckt angeboten wird. Wikipedia ist auch keine große Hilfe, da auf  einem  veralteten  Stand 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-Gespräch


> Nach der aktuellen Version des §66i (2) TKG-E wird es ab dem 01. Juli 2007
> für Endkunden möglich sein, die eigene Teilnehmerrufnummer für alle R-Gespräche
> sperren zu lassen).


Wo und wie, keine einzige Information, lediglich ein alter Link auf heise


----------



## dieter_w (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

Da es mir bis dato immer noch nicht gelungen ist, einen so begehrten Eintrag in die Sperrliste zu erhalten, bin ich dazu übergegangen, das Onlineformular bei den Komikern in wöchentlichem Abstand auszufüllen.

Der Hit vom Ganzen ist, dass ich heute eine schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung erhielt für eine:

"Feste Rufnummernsperre ONKz 0190", Kostenpunkt einmalig 10,16 EUR.

Wohlgemerkt: Dies hatte ich *NIE* beauftragt. Ich hatte immer geschrieben, dass ich einen kostenlosen Eintrag in die bei der BNetzA geführte Sperrliste für R-Gespräche wünsche. Hilfsweise hatte ich sogar noch § 66i TKG auszugsweise in Textform in das Formular eingefügt. 

Es ist also wirklich nicht gewollt, dass man in dieser Liste eingetragen ist!

Schönes Wochenende,
Dieter


----------



## sascha (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

Auch ich versuche seit mehreren Wochen, meine Nummern für R-Gespräche sperren zu lassen und bat deshalb am 24.09.07 um Einrichtung der Sperre. Die Antwort kam recht schnell: 



> > [email protected] schrieb:
> >> >> Sehr geehrter Herr Borowski,
> >> >>
> >> >> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> ...



Was ich zwar schon wusste, mich aber dennoch freute. Also teilte ich dem Unternehmen meine Nummern mit:



> > >Vielen Dank für die schnelle Nachricht. Bitte nehmen Sie
> die Nummer
> > >0... und 0... in die Liste auf.
> > >
> ...



Das war am 25.09.2007. Einen Tag später, am 26.09., erhielt ich dann folgende Mail:




> Sehr geehrter Herr Borowski,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...



Seitdem herrscht Schweigen im Walde, keine Rückmeldung, keine Bestätigung, nix...


----------



## webwatcher (2 November 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*



sascha schrieb:


> *
> Gut zwei Monate nach dem offiziellen Start der Sperrliste für teure R-Gespräche haben sich bereits 130.000 Verbraucher darin eintragen lassen. Das berichtete die Bundesnetzagentur gegenüber unserer Seite.*



nanu es geht?  
@ Sascha 

hast  du es denn jetzt geschafft, nachdem sich die BNetzA damit brüstet?


----------



## dieter_w (2 November 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

Würde mich auch interessieren.

Ich habe es bis heute auch noch nicht geschafft.
Mein letzter Versuch war, persönlich im T-Punkt vorzusprechen (mit Zeugen), mein Schreiben mit dem Sperrwunsch und Fristsetzung für den Eintrag vorzulegen. 
Im Anhang eine Kopie von der T-Com-Webseite, wo das Verfahren der Eintragung beschrieben wird und eine Kopie vom TKG §61i.

Der Mann dort - wie nicht anders zu erwarten - war absolut unwissend.
Nach ca. 20 Minuten verschiedenster Telefonate schrieb er freudestrahlend eine Faxnummer auf seinen Notizzettel und hat mein Schreiben an diese Nummer gefaxt. Das war's dann auch.
Bis heute keine Bestätigung eines Eintrags. Bei der BNetzA ist auch keine Info zu haben, ob man denn nun eingetragen sei oder nicht.


----------



## sascha (2 November 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

Nein, ich habs noch nicht geschafft. Genau deshalb auch die Meldung. Meine  Anfrage bei der BNetzA lautete:



> Ist der BNetzA etwas von Problemen bei der Sperrung bekannt?



Und die Antwort lautete:



> Uns sind keine Probleme bei der Sperrung bekannt.



Also mal sehen ob ich ein Einzelfall bin oder ob sich noch mehr Betroffene melden...


----------



## webwatcher (2 November 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Bis heute keine Bestätigung eines Eintrags. Bei der BNetzA ist auch keine Info zu haben, ob man denn nun eingetragen sei oder nicht.


Erhebt sich eine interessante  Frage: 
Wie wird im Streitfall  der Beweis geführt, dass der Anschluss  in die Sperrliste eingetragen wurde
 und   auch tatsächlich drin steht. Muß die BNetzA per Gerichtsbeschluß zur Zeugenaussage
 gezwungen werden?

Der experimentelle Eigentest, der relativ  leicht und  sogar  kostenfrei durchgeführt werden kann 
( einfach von einem anderen Anschluß  mit R-Call versuchen anzurufen, wobei interessant ist, 
was für eine Meldung oder Hinweis erfolgt)  hat zwar wissenschaftlichen aber keinen  juristischen Wert.


----------



## dieter_w (2 November 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

Die Probleme bestehen ja auch seitens der BNetzA.
Von daher ist deren Unwissenheit nicht überzubewerten. 

(Wobei ich auch bereits 2 x an den Kundenservice gemailt habe, dass es mein TK-Anbieter einfach nicht begreift.)


----------



## dieter_w (2 November 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: 130.000 Anschlüsse gesperrt*



technofreak schrieb:


> ... aber auch mir fällt es schwer darüber Informationen zu bekommen.



Die Informationen, wie's gehen soll, bietet mein freundlicher TK-Anbieter  schon seit Anfang September an:
http://www.t-home.de/is-bin/INTERSH...faq-1005116&itemLocator=faq&headerSelection=2

Nur, wenn's an die Ausführung gehen soll, stellt man sich (absichtlich?) unwissend.
(In jeder Mail an die Herrschaften sende ich sogar diesen Link auf deren eigene Homepage mit! Viel einfacher kann man es denen doch gar nicht machen, oder?)


----------



## webwatcher (2 November 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: 130.000 Anschlüsse gesperrt*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Die Informationen, wie's gehen soll, bietet mein freundlicher TK-Anbieter  schon seit Anfang September an:
> http://www.t-home.de/is-bin/INTERSH...faq-1005116&itemLocator=faq&headerSelection=2


Verlangst  du ernsthaft, dass Otto Normalo sich auf der Labyrinthwebseite 
des Rosa Riesenzwerg auf Suche begeben soll, mit Suchbegriffen, die ihm nicht 
geläufig sind?  Außerdem bezog sich das nicht auf das was und  wie, sondern 
auf die juristischen Konsequenzen.


----------



## dieter_w (2 November 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: 130.000 Anschlüsse gesperrt*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Verlangst  du ernsthaft, dass Otto Normalo sich auf der Labyrinthwebseite
> des Rosa Riesenzwerg auf Suche begeben soll, mit Suchbegriffen, die ihm nicht
> geläufig sind?


Nee, da irrst du. Du brauchst nur auf der Startseite in das Suchfeld oben rechts die Zeichenfolge"R-Gespräche" eingeben.
Bei den Suchergebissen ist bereits der erste Auswahlpunkt das gesuchte Thema.

Labyrinth-Webseite stimmt allerdings wirklich. Suche mal nach stinknormalen einfachen Standardtarifen für einen 0-8-15 Analoganschluss!



> Außerdem bezog sich das nicht auf das was und  wie, sondern
> auf die juristischen Konsequenzen.



Bei mir steht dann dies zu lesen, das sollte (normalerweise!) genügen:



> *Ich möchte generell keine R-Gespräche annehmen. Kann ich mich in eine Sperrliste eintragen lassen?*
> 
> Die Bundesnetzagentur führt seit dem 01.09.2007 eine Sperr-Liste mit Rufnummern, die von R-Gesprächsdiensten für eingehende R-Gespräche zu sperren sind. Endkunden können ihren Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdiensten beauftragen, die Aufnahme ihrer Nummern in die Sperr-Liste unentgeltlich zu veranlassen. Der Anbieter übermittelt den Endkundenwunsch sowie etwaige erforderliche Streichungen wegen Wegfalls der abgeleiteten Zuteilung. Die Bundesnetzagentur stellt die Sperr-Liste Anbietern von R-Gesprächsdiensten zum Abruf bereit. (§ 66i Abs. 2 TKG).
> 
> Falls Sie keine R-Gespräche entgegennehmen möchten, nehmen wir Ihren Sperrwunsch unter der Kundenhotline 0800 33 01000 oder unter www.telekom.de/kontakt entgegen. Die Aufnahme in die Sperrliste ist kostenfrei.


----------



## technofreak (2 November 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: 130.000 Anschlüsse gesperrt*



dieter_w schrieb:


> Nee, da irrst du. Du brauchst nur auf der Startseite in das Suchfeld oben rechts die Zeichenfolge"R-Gespräche" eingeben.


Es soll auch Menschen mit Telefon aber ohne  Internet geben.  
Du scheinst absolut nicht zu begreifen, worum es geht. ww und  ich brauchen  keine  Belehrungen  und  Gebrauchsanleitungen von dir,  wie man etwas bei der T-Com  findet. Das hab ich schon vor fünf 
Jahren gekonnt, mich auf deren Seiten zurechtzufinden.

 Es geht um *Otto Normalo* aber  vor allem um die *Beweislast/fähigkeit*, ob die
 Sperrung vorgenommen wurde. 
Was du irgendwann auf der Seite gesehen hat, interessiert den Richter nicht die Bohne, wenn
 es zum Streit kommen sollte. Der will die Sperrliste sehen. Alles andere interessiert den nicht.
Wenn ich sperre, will ich auch einen  Beleg  für die Sperrung sehen (können)


----------



## dvill (18 November 2007)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*



> *Kein Entgelt für provozierte R-Gespräche*
> 
> Eine Telefongesellschaft, die durch Anrufe bei Kunden teure sog. „R“-Gespräche provoziert, indem sie den Angerufenen auffordert, Gespräche anzunehmen, die dann dem Angerufenen in Rechnung gestellt werden, hat keinen Anspruch auf die so angefallen Entgelte. Das entschied das  AG Hamburg (4 C 354/04 v. 10.8.2007)  in einem Urteil gegen die Firma 01058 telecom aus Düsseldorf.


Quelle: Verbraucherzentrale HH


----------



## sascha (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

Ich versuche mittlerweile seit dreieinhalb Monaten, meinen T-Com-Anschluss für R-Gespräche sperren zu lassen. 

Gestern habe ich mal wieder nachgefragt, wie der Stand ist. Heute kam die Antwort:



> Vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Bitte entschuldigen Sie, dass Sie bislang noch keine Antwort
> erhalten haben.
> ...



Nett, was?


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

In meinem Fall (Kunde des örtlichen Netzbetreibers NetCologne):

NetCologne sagt: T-com für alle Anschlüsse, deren und fremde. BNetzA habe dies so verabschiedet.

T-com-Telefonhotline weist Verantwortung zurück. "Wir sind nicht die richtigen für NetCologne-Anschlüsse."

NetCologne sagt: Doch, zentral für alles und alle.

T-com ist rat- und hilflos. NetCologne auch.


Und ich erst :scherzkeks:


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Teure R-Gespräche: Sperrliste soll am 1. Juli starten*

Nachbohren und Presse-Androhung hilft teilweise:

NetCologne akzeptiert jetzt die Zuständigkeit gem Vfg 16/2007 für den Anschluss.

Aber es geht nur per Post, Fax oder mit-Original-Unterschrift-eingescanntem-Mail-Anhang.

Sehr Verbraucherfreundlich, die ganze Sache.


----------

